# Video of our Valentine's Day ride (Maui)



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all, thought you might enjoy this, taken by one of the other riders, who does a lot of trail riding. (I'm on the black pony who was very nervous through most of the ride. She didn't settle down until we were almost fiinished.)


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

beautiful scenary!! I'm jealous!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like a great ride!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Where on Maui is that? the general area, I mean. Is one of those your own horse? Is that a pay by the hour place or are you riding your own horses with friends?

Love Maui!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The shot of you looking back and grinning says it all! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like a great ride! Glad the mare finally settled down so you could totally enjoy yourself!


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Tinyliny, this ranch isn't really a national park (the sign is a sort of joke). It's just out of the Central Maui, in the West Maui mountains. It's right behind Tropical Plantations, if you know where that is. Yod Neal, my NH trainer (he hates being called NH ha ha!) runs trail rides and lessons there.

I got Yod to take a few of us dressage riders on the trail, just a long walk (except for my antsy little one.) My "dressage horse" was just a little lame so we rented a horse for my partner. Then one of the other dressage riders cancelled. So we only had the one 3rd Level dressage horse-- and she wouldn't cross the stream! But she got over by using a narrow bridge, which I thought was much scarier.

This is the first time I'd been on that ride. 
You MUST let me know if you visit!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I know what I'm doin next time we're in Maui!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

